
Best-Ever Algorithm Found for Huge Streams of Data - fori1to10
https://www.quantamagazine.org/best-ever-algorithm-found-for-huge-streams-of-data-20171024/
======
fori1to10
By the way the abstract of the paper
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.01357](https://arxiv.org/abs/1604.01357)) is
close to unreadable.

